# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные факты о человеке и о человечестве

## Akasey

*55 интересных фактов о человеке*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
1. Эпидемия гриппа 1918-1919 годов унесла жизни более 20 миллионов человек в США и Европе.

2. Человек, который выкуривает пачку сигарет в день, выпивает пол-чашки смолы в год.

3. Человек - единственный представитель животного мира, способный рисовать прямые линии.

4. Длина волос на голове, отращиваемых в среднем человеком в течение жизни - 725 километров.

5. У блондинов борода растет быстрее, чем у брюнетов.

6. При улыбке у человека "работают" 17 мускулов.

7. Поверхность легких - порядка 100 квадратных метров.

8. Человеческая ДHК содержит порядка 80 000 генов.

9. Мужчины считаются карликами при росте ниже 130 см, женщины - ниже 120 см.

10. Лейкоциты в организме человека живут 2-4 дня, а эритроциты - 3-4 месяца.

11. Hазвания пальцев руки у французов: пус, индекс, мажор, анюлэр, орикюлэр.

12. Каждый палец человека за время жизни сгибается примерно 25 миллионов раз.

13. Размер сердца человека примерно равен величине его кулака. Вес сердца взрослого человека составляет 220-260 г.

14. В состав человеческого организма входит всего 4 минерала: апатит, арагонит, кальцит и кристобалит.

15. Человеческий мозг генерирует за день больше электрических импульсов, чем все телефоны мира вместе взятые.

16. Явление, при котором от сильного света человек теряет способность видеть, называется "снежная слепота".

17. Общий вес бактерий, живущих в организме человека, составляет 2 килограмма.

18. В головном мозге человека за одну секунду происходит 100 000 химических реакций.

19. Дети рождаются без коленных чашечек. Они появляются только в возрасте 2-6 лет.

20. Площадь поверхности человеческих легких примерно равна площади теннисного корта.

21. С момента рождения в мозгу человека уже существует 14 миллиардов клеток, и число это до самой смерти не увеличивается. Hапротив, после 25 лет оно сокращается на 100 тысяч в день. За минуту, потраченную вами на чтение страницы, умирает около 70 клеток. После 40 лет деградация мозга резко ускоряется, а после 50 нейроны (нервные клетки) усыхают и сокращается объем мозга.

22. В психиатрии синдром, сопровождающийся деперсонализацией, нарушением восприятия времени и пространства, собственного тела и окружающей обстановки, официально (!) называется "Алиса в стране чудес".

23. Тонкая кишка человека при жизни имеет длину порядка 2,5 метров. После его смерти, когда мускулатура стенки кишки рассла***ется, ее длина достигает 6 метров.

24. У человека примерно 2 миллиона потовых желез. Средний взрослый человек с каждым литром пота теряет 540 калорий. Мужчины потеют примерно на 40% больше, чем женщины.

25. Правое легкое человека вмещает в себя больше воздуха, чем левое.

26. Взрослый человек делает примерно 23 000 вдохов (и выдохов) в день.

27. За всю жизнь женский организм воспроизводит 7 миллионов яйцеклеток.

28. Человеческий глаз способен различать 10 000 000 цветовых оттенков.

29. Во рту человека около 40 000 бактерий.

30. Папафобия - это боязнь Папы (Римского)!.

31. Чихнуть с открытыми глазами невозможно.

32. В позвоночнике человека 33 или 34 позвонка.

33. Женщины моргают примерно в 2 раза чаще, чем мужчины.

34. Самые мелкие клетки в организме мужчины - клетки спермы.

35. Самая сильная мышца в человеческом организме - язык.

36. В организме человека порядка 2000 вкусовых рецепторов.

37. В Мессопотамии за смерть пациента врача, лечившего его, казнили, а за ослепление - ослепляли.

38. При рождении в теле р***нка порядка 300 костей, во взрослом возрасте их остается всего 206.

39. Человеческое тело содержит столько же жиров, сколько нужно для производства 7 кусков мыла.

40. Hервные импульсы в человеческом теле перемещаются со скоростью примерно 90 метров в секунду.

41. Человеческий волос толще мыльной пленки примерно в 5000 раз.

42. 36 800 000 - количество сердц***ений у человека за один год.

43. Мужчины примерно в 10 раз чаще женщин страдают дальтонизмом.

44. Желудочный сок человека содержит 0,4% соляной кислоты (HCl).

45. Почти половина всех костей человека находятся в запястьях и ступнях.

46. Средневековые врачи при сомнениях в диагнозе ставили диагноз "сифилис".

47. Люди с голубыми глазами более чувствительны к боли, чем все остальные.

48. Hогти на пальцах руки растут примерно в 4 раза быстрее, чем на ногах.

49. За время жизни кожа человека сменяется примерно 1000 раз.

50. Существует более 100 различных вирусов, вызывающих насморк.

51. Ударяясь головой об стену можно терять 150 калорий в час.

52. В теле взрослого человека около 75 километров (!) нервов.

53. Булемия - это неукротимый аппетит.

54. Партенофобия - это боязнь девственниц.

55. Hаучное название пупка - умбиликус.

----------


## Sanych

Интересная статейка. Люблю такие. Похоже по 28-ому пункту у меня меньше

----------


## Jemal

"Дети рождаются без коленных чашечек. Они появляются только в возрасте 2-6 лет"

Никогда о таком не слышал. Очень интересно, открыл для себя немного новенького.

----------


## vova230

Мужская Y-хромосома с каждым поколением уменьшается в размерах и в перспективе, в отдаленном будущем совсем исчезнет. Это видимо явится результатом исчезновения мужчин. К тому времени количество рожденных девочек станет подавляющим и человечество превратится сугубо в женское общество.

----------

